# ARP has no control over Erskine College?



## Scott1 (Jun 3, 2010)

A report is to be issued saying, in effect, the denomination has no authority over the seminary.

Perhaps someone familiar with the polity of the denomination can help us understand this- isn't the school chartered by and funded at least in part by the denomination?

BREAKING NEWS: Accrediting Panel Report on Erskine slams ARP Synod



> ....the recommendations and comments, if approved, will require Erskine to clearly separate itself from any direct influence by the ARP Church.


----------



## sastark (Jun 3, 2010)

These are recommendations of the regional accrediting agency (SACS) and are by no means being made by the Synod or any committee thereof.

But, may I add: this is what we are up against in the ARP--wicked men who want to steal our institutions. See the latest ARPTalk for more detail. http://www.arptalk.org


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Isn't it clear in the constitution and bylaws, employment contracts, and in funding agreements, that it is the denomination's seminary?


----------



## sastark (Jun 3, 2010)

Of course it is, but that won't stop thieves from attempting to steal. Plus, when you get the civil courts involved, everything gets convoluted all the more.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 3, 2010)

And the college and seminary are considered separately, just to complicate matters.


----------

